# Hemodialysis (2 visits) and CRRT on same day



## lace659 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a chart that has 3 Dialysis notes documented on the same dos, First and Second visit Hemodialysis (90937) and First Visit CRRT (90945). Are these billable together (90937, 90945.XE) or would you just bill the 90937 since it is the higher RVU procedure? (FYI - pt is Medicare prime, and the same provider documented all 3 notes.)


----------

